# Onglets, barre de signets qui disparaissent sur Safari



## Amalcrex (30 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde
Alors comme dit dans le titre, mais je précise un peu plus :
Quand je veux ouvrir un lien genre photo par exemple (mais pas uniquement), avant il me l'ouvrait dans une nouvelle fenêtre et je la fermais.
Maintenant (je ne sais pas ce qui a changé), il l'ouvre dans un nouvel onglet, et cache ma barre d'adresse, signets et onglets. 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, c'est probablement un bête truc, mais je ne vois pas quoi.
Merci de votre aide! 

Comme indiqué ici, les choses qui disparaissent dans Safari sont à rechercher dans le forum "Internet et réseau" !

On y va.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2009)

et quel safari?
( le 4 qui est une beta?)

et les tests usuels?
faits?
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

*réparation verification du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ce marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


Note du modo : et une fois encore, je rappelle que ce que Safari (ou toute autre application "internet" perd, vous devez partir à sa recherche dans le forum "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.


----------

